# rod holder alarm



## willfishforfood (Dec 20, 2011)

I know there are a few cat fisherman on here and use then for night steelhead fishing. I don't know the people that make it just like the product.
https://www.firststrikefishing.com/


----------



## malaki (Dec 20, 2011)

A reel with a good bait clicker is all you need. I can hear a crawdad stealing my bait with mine.


----------



## dotchess (Feb 8, 2012)

Thats pretty cool!!


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 9, 2012)

up here we tie a litttle bell to the tip


----------

